# Openssh:ssh_rsa_sign: EVP_get_digestbynid 64 failed[SOLVED]

## gouranga

I recently ran glsa-check -f all.

A new version of Openssh was emerged.

```
emerge --ask --oneshot --verbose ">=net-misc/openssh-4.3_p2-r5"
```

Immediately after that I couldn't log in to my system when using ssh.

Is this the problem mentioned in the newsletter?

http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gwn/20060918-newsletter.xml

(problems with openssl)

```

Sep 30 15:28:54 [sshd] error: ssh_rsa_sign: EVP_get_digestbynid 64 failed

Sep 30 15:28:54 [sshd] fatal: mm_answer_sign: key_sign failed
```

I already ran revdep-rebuild.

Nothing related to openssh was re-emerged.

Any ideas how to fix this problem?Last edited by gouranga on Sun Oct 08, 2006 12:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## skunk

same problem here...  :Sad: 

----------

## wynn

Could you run

```
ldd /usr/sbin/sshd
```

 and see what version of libssl and libcrypto it is using?

openssl was upgraded from 0.9.7 to 0.9.8 recently and it needed

```
revdep-rebuild --library=lib\(ssl\|crypto\).0.9.7
```

running to get a number of things working again.

----------

## skunk

```
# ldd /usr/sbin/sshd

        linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xffffe000)

        libwrap.so.0 => /lib/libwrap.so.0 (0x4001c000)

        libpam.so.0 => /lib/libpam.so.0 (0x40025000)

        libdl.so.2 => /lib/libdl.so.2 (0x4002e000)

        libresolv.so.2 => /lib/libresolv.so.2 (0x40032000)

        libssl.so.0.9.7 => /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.7 (0x40044000)

        libcrypto.so.0.9.7 => /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.7 (0x40142000)

        libutil.so.1 => /lib/libutil.so.1 (0x40279000)

        libz.so.1 => /lib/libz.so.1 (0x4027c000)

        libnsl.so.1 => /lib/libnsl.so.1 (0x4028f000)

        libcrypt.so.1 => /lib/libcrypt.so.1 (0x402a5000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6 (0x402d2000)

        /lib/ld-linux.so.2 => /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0x40000000)
```

and it's correct because dev-libs/openssl-0.9.7k is installed

----------

## skunk

ok, rebuilding openssl again solves the problem

----------

